# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Fellowship

## Shiva

Dear all
I am looking for a contact lens fellowship program.
I am not American. I am an ophthalmologist well experienced in contact lens - Soft, RGP, mini scleral and hybrid- fitting, and in-charge of educating residents on optic and contact lens in our department.  I want to pass a fellowship course both to improve my basic knowledge and getting the certificate. Most of the programs I searched, are for Americans' optometrist or ophthalmologist, is there any program open to me? Considering that I can be quite helpful during this fellowship course Would any of you please connect me to the right person?
Best regards

----------


## SharonB

You might want to try the International Council on Ophthalmology. They have offered fellowships in the past in a variety of countries. Their web site right now only includes 2013 offerings, but if you contact them, there may be more information regarding 2014-2015. I hope this helps! http://www.icoph.org/

----------

